# My first handgun purchase!



## clawlan (Jan 19, 2007)

I have been a shooter for a long time but I recently graduated college, and moved from NY to KY where it is much easier to purchase. So after much research and deliberation, here is what i have purchased:

Beretta 92fs










I love her! What a classy firearm!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Good looking how does she dance?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

They have proven to be a very fine pistol. Good luck with it.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I carry one every day over here. It's a reliable, well-made pistol. Congrats.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

My favorite gun that I own and best I've ever shot.


----------



## Jaketips42 (Nov 24, 2007)

What a beauty!


----------



## H2 (Dec 20, 2007)

Thats a nice looking gun:smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

VERY nice!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Holy resurrection of a dead thread!


----------



## mels95yj (Nov 25, 2008)

Todd said:


> Holy resurrection of a dead thread!


Wonder if the OP still owns the gun? :anim_lol:


----------



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

thats a damn good looking gun


----------



## rimler (Dec 22, 2009)

fine looking firearm


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Todd said:


> Holy resurrection of a dead thread!


No doubt!!!!


----------

